# tablette trust tb 4200 probleme d'utilisation



## johan57 (3 Juin 2006)

Je tiens a preciser qu'avant de poster j'ai fais une recherche dans le forum pour essayer de trouver une reponse a mon probleme mais rien...bref...je viens d'acheter une tablette graphique wireless scroll tablet de chez trust. le modele tb-4200 plus precisement...et le probleme que j'ai c'est que des que je l'ai branché elle marche...je me dis que je devrai etre curieux et essayer d'installer le driver quand meme mais je le trouve pas sur le cd d'install....deja./....et le second probleme c'est que comme ma tablette est plus grande que mon ecran (normal,ibook 12 pouces..lol) ben j'utilse que 1/4 de l'espace de la tablette...donc je me dis que c'est un probleme de configuration...j'ai essayé de configurer mais rien...bref jespere trouver des gens qui ont cette tablette et qui m'aideront.....lol..merci


----------



## johan57 (3 Juin 2006)

peut etre quelqu'un a un driver qui permet au moins d'utiliser la tablette correctement...


----------



## NeoJF (3 Juin 2006)

Hum... je crois pas que Trust fasse encore des tablettes compatibles Mac. J'en ai acheté une à un moment pour mon père qui l'était, et depuis ils ont dû abandonner le développement du driver. Du coup, elle ne marche pas sur Tiger. D'ailleurs, tu as de la chance je trouve qu'elle marche tout de suite sans driver ; mais je crains que tu ne puisses pas en trouver.

Pour ma part, j'ai abandonné, mais si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur !

PS : j'ai pas la même palette que toi, moi, c'est une plus vieille sûrement.


----------



## Roger Antoine (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour  

J'ai été voir sur le Site d'AIPTEK, il semble qu'un DRIVER pour Mac soit proposé ...? depuis AVRIL .

< www.aiptek.com.tw/english/service/d_tablet_usb.htm >

A voir ...!

Cordialement . 

R.A


----------



## Roger Antoine (7 Juin 2006)

Re Bonjour .

AIPTEK vient de me confirmer qu'il existe bien des DRIVERS pour Mac sur l'URL  suivant < http://www.aiptek.de/index.php?lan=3&mapid=24&main=21 >

Salut . 

R.A


----------



## NeoJF (7 Juin 2006)

Bien ! C'est une bonne nouvelle... je vais dire à mon père de les essayer...

Merci !


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2006)

Je pense que cela int&#233;resserait aussi pas mal de monde dans le Forum Arts Graphiques.
Je laisse aux mod&#233;rateurs la pertinence d'un &#233;ventuel changement de place de ce fil ? 

Non, je le garde, c'est bien ici que &#231;a va, dans Arts graphique, c'est la place des questions de logiciels, mais pour le matos, je pense que c'est mieux ici, m&#234;me si ton point de vue peut se d&#233;fendre.


----------



## Roger Antoine (8 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour  

Pour répondre à la première question concernant le Format : sur la Palette il y à une Bande Supérieure assimilée à une Barre d'Outils .

On y trouve Fichier - Edition - Effets - Options - Guides Aide .

CLIC sur Options - Affichage et une Echelle en pourcentage apparaît elle est en natif sur 100  % il suffit pour l'agrandir de cocher 200 % par exemple et pour la rapetisser cocher une valeur inférieure à 100 % .

Simplissime la Palette AIPTEK, solide , et de plus la moins chère du Marché, et si probl il y à AIPTEK . GERMANY se fend de conseils, et plus encore .

Ton Father và apprécier, conseil de l'aieul .:bebe:


----------



## plumachau (20 Mars 2008)

Hello,

je viens d'acheter cette tablette, et j'ai trouvé des pilotes qui fonctionnent sous Leopard.

ça permet de paramètrer le stylet et la souris.

J'ai mis le pilote sur mon site :

http://vbload.free.fr/TrustDriverV1.66-USB_MAC.zip

Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un.


----------



## m4nza (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, ton lien étant mort et le driver que tu propose semblant etre le seul permettant d'utiliser une trust dans de bonnes conditions sous mac je me demandais si se serait possible que tu le re-upload...
Merci.


----------



## Carnaud.crochet (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, le lien fonctionne, mais comment ça se fait que l'installation n'arrive jamais au bout?
Elle commence puis revient au début, comme une boucle sans fin... Du coup, je n'arrive pas à installer ce driver, c'est assez ennuyeux...!
Merci.


----------



## napinette (8 Janvier 2012)

Je sais que le sujet est vieux, mais j'ai eu le problème il y a peu de temps avec ma tablette Trust TB-4200. J'ai essayé plusieurs drivers et le seul qui marche chez moi est ici : 

http://www.adesso.com/en/section-blog/92-tablet/447-tablet-faq-list.html
J'ai utilisé celui de la CyberTablet U12000 (elles sont identiques).

Le fonctionnement n'est pas optimal, mais la tablette est utilisable.

Voilou


----------

